# The Game Awards Nominees Announced



## Simon (Nov 20, 2014)

Nominees: Blizzard Arcade



> *Best Online Experience*
> Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare
> Dark Souls II
> Destiny
> ...



---

Stream here:


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2014)

Either this year sucked more than usual or that's a shitty list.


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2014)

> *Game of the Year: Kirby Triple Deluxe*



All is right


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 21, 2014)

video game critics is more corrupt than the government


----------



## Simon (Nov 21, 2014)

Dream said:


> Either this year sucked more than usual or that's a shitty list.





ChatraOrChakra said:


> video game critics is more corrupt than the government


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2014)

Bayo 2 should take it.



> *Best Shooter*
> Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare
> Destiny
> Far Cry 4
> ...



FPS genre has gone to shit. I only bought CoD, but dayum. I bet Wolfenstein is the only one worth it from this list.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 21, 2014)

No GZ nominations. 

Sad sad year. Oh well, I hope South Park and TWAU do well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2014)

Holy shit, there's a REMASTER category now?

That's just fucking brilliant.

They should rename it to "Best optimized game to come out a little over/under a year after the 60 dollar beta version was released". The Pokemon game and the Halo thing should be disqualified. 

Pokemon most of all because it's a fucking *REMAKE*, not even the industry knows the difference nowadays. Or maybe just the Dorito Pope.

Also, Heartstone is the obvious game of the year. What are you guys, nerds?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, there's a REMASTER category now?



I was going to point that out, lol, we reached a point when we need a category like that, so is the abundance of this remasters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, there's a REMASTER category now?
> 
> That's just fucking brilliant.
> 
> ...



Better to make it a separate award than to include the games in the normal categories. 

Also, yeah; weird that ORAS is considered a remaster. I mean they build it from the ground up with a new engine. It goes beyond texture polishing.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 21, 2014)

Dream said:


> Either this year sucked more than usual or that's a shitty list.



Its just that this year sucked more than usual. It was quite shit.



Khris said:


> FPS genre has gone to shit. I only bought CoD, but dayum. I bet Wolfenstein is the only one worth it from this list.



Far Cry 4 is the best by far. I don't have to have played it to know that. 

Have you not played FC3 Khris?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Its just that this year sucked more than usual. It was quite shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah. I can't trust Ubishit. Then again, I couldn't trust Activishit either. But my friends nagged me onto buying a "bro game". Now it's collecting dust. And am broke.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Also, yeah; weird that ORAS is considered a remaster. I mean they build it from the ground up with a new engine. It goes beyond texture polishing.



MCC is can get to a point since despite having the remake of the first and debuting the remake of the second, they remastered the third and fourth.

But whatever, these categories barely make sense anyway with some of them comparing walk-a-thon horror games with Third Person Shooters and Third Person action games. And then there's Games for change.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2014)

Best Score/Soundtrack
Alien: Isolation
*Child of Light*
Destiny
Sunset Overdrive
*Transistor*


Well fuck 


Watch Destiny take it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MCC is can get to a point since despite having the remake of the first and debuting the remake of the second, they remastered the third and fourth.
> 
> But whatever, these categories barely make sense anyway with some of them comparing walk-a-thon horror games with Third Person Shooters and Third Person action games. And then there's Games for change.



Shouldn't horror games have their own category? Then again, we've been complaining a tad bit too much for us to expect they'd do anything right :ho


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2014)

Does any review consider any horror game not shit by default?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive's OST is fucking awesome, so i'm glad to see it getting love. 

But damn Child of Light... I wouldn't know which one to choose.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 21, 2014)

Trey Parker better win best performance


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, this is probably the first time a Card Game is nominated. GJ Hearthstone. 



> Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare



LOL


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Sunset Overdrive's OST is fucking awesome, so i'm glad to see it getting love.
> 
> But damn Child of Light... I wouldn't know which one to choose.



Destiny is gonna win and that legit saddens me.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 21, 2014)

Every year they have a shit list.  Don't know why people expected this year to be any different.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 22, 2014)

Why no category for strategy games? Or are strategy games dead now?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 22, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Trey Parker better win best performance



I bet he won't and I bet South Park: SOT won't win anything. Those bias peasants will be too scared to give awards to a one off game like that as opposed to awarding the 'hardworking' other developers.


----------



## Mael (Nov 22, 2014)

> South Park: The Stick Of Truth



Pretty much the only thing worth it.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2014)

So Smash is competing against itself for best fighting game? 

GOTY is Bayo 2, though, despite the dudebro gaming committee of shell necklaces and backwards visors inclination to choose the latest Medal of Duty: Advanced War Shooter.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2014)

Mael said:


> Pretty much the only thing worth it.



Mael, it's gotta be illegal to be this wrong, man.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 22, 2014)

im just waiting for Fallout 4 trailer


----------



## Mael (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Mael, it's gotta be illegal to be this wrong, man.



Don't tell me you didn't like this game.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2014)

I thought it was great, but some actual good games came out aside from it, and several that were better.


----------



## Mael (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I thought it was great, but some actual good games came out aside from it, and several that were better.



I wasn't 100% serious behind that claim before but I guess I should've put a disclaimer.  Obviously there were better-written or produced games.  That's a given.

South Park was the only one though that kept me thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2014)

It was very short, which was a real let down. 

Also real easy.

But it was like an extended South Park episode, so I can't complain.


----------



## Mael (Nov 22, 2014)

The facts you couldn't have any other name than Douchebag and that Jew was an actual class won my heart.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 22, 2014)

There should be a South Park episode on these dumb ass game awards.


----------



## Simon (Nov 22, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Every year they have a shit list.  Don't know why people expected this year to be any different.


Uhhh this event was created and payed for by Geoff this year. So stop comparing it to the fucking spike game awards people.


Also Bravely Default deserves it.


----------

